# Massey 1030 tractor parts ?????



## Bruce63 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello group I just got a massey 1030 running and now I’m trying to find some psrts for the 4 wheeldrive. I am looking for the spline couplers for this tractor the dealer is no help anyone know where to get parts for this model Seems to be hard to track down. Thanks Bruce63


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are going to need to find what you need in a tractor salvage yard, or from a grey market Hinomoto tractor dealer with a parts source from Japan. The Asian market Toyosha tractors were marketed as Hinomoto, and the limited US versions were Massey Ferguson.


----------



## Bruce63 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks at least this gives me a direction Bruce63


----------

